# Wanted: LGD Puppy in Indiana



## solas4me (Apr 27, 2012)

Everyone,

Our family would like to buy a LGD for our small farm in North Central Indiana (Delphi). We are raising Katahdin Sheep and would like to add an LGD to the farm. We would like an Anatolian Shepherd or Great Pyrenees or a cross. If anyone knows of puppies that are available in Indiana, or litters that are planned for this Spring (2013) please let me know.

Thank you,
Justin


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Keep an eye on the Barter Board.... I see ads for LGD's on there quite frequently.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Justin,

There's one around North Adams, MI and another in Horse Cave, KY. Try your Ebay classifieds.


----------



## Aimee (Nov 8, 2010)

I just had a litter of three female Great Pyr born yesterday. PM me if you're interested. 

I normally frequent the goat forum but came over here to read and saw your post.

They will be raised around goats and chickens.


----------

